# Steak Cook-off!



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Folks,

Seville Rotary is hosting our 2nd Annual Arrogant Steak Cook-off competition at Seville Quarter on 10/4/12. You can sign up to compete (only $100 per team) or just get tix online at www.sevillerotary.com .

We had a blast last year and it is all to raise money for United Cerebral Palsy. There will be a raffle for a Kamodo Joe and many other prizess...sample steaks, drink beer, talk smack...what more could you ask for. 

Challenge your friends, make fun of your neighbors, kick a chef's butt in a steak competition...believe me it was a blast last year...will be this year.

buck


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmm! T-bone or Porterhouse, BGE and Some Southern Flavor should do the trick.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

most commonly asked question: who provides the steaks? Each team will be provided steaks, courtesy of Winn Dixie. I think each team will get 20 strips and cook until they are gone...


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Are they gonna have free Miller Lite?


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like a good cause. Let me know captbuckhall and maybe 
I can sponsor a team.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I did this last year and it was a blast. They ended up giving us a bunch of uncooked steaks to take home, too.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

what if you just come hang out? do you get to try a bunch of steak or just watch and get drunk or what? either way im in.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Last year, we all gave out samples to the public. I'm sure it's the same way this year. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, free Miller Lite for attendees...can't believe I forgot that! Tickets are $20 in advance, $25 at the door...I can drink that away in free beer in about a half hour...surely you can too! 

buck


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

captbuckhall said:


> .I can drink that away in free beer in about a half hour...surely you can too!
> 
> buck


i know thats right! i aint good at much but drinking beer is a talent i have in spades.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

This sounds like fun. Think it will be steak instead of pizza that night.

Buck, nice to see you post again.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm still on here regularly, just not much fishing done lately. I went back to get my MBA and I"m almost done...start twitching fish...I'll be back out there soon!

buck


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

we'll also have a raffle for a Kamodo Joe, weekend trips, Chris at Hot Spots is donating to the raffle, 4 tix for FSU v Boston College...and did I mention FREE BEER?


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Ill be there.. Great cause, great group of people


----------



## Sweet Candy (Sep 19, 2012)

That sounds like a fun time ~ always lookin for great tasting steaks! It would be fun to compete. Ive always wanted to be in a cook off.


----------



## spb65 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sounds fun and I like to support good causes. One thing though, I did not realize that Miller slight was beer, I'll attend and buy real beer.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Free Beer people! Calling all cookers!


----------



## thealabamaman (Apr 24, 2012)

If you go to website it states it opens @ 530 for attendees . What time do you expect judging to be ? What time was everything wrapped up last year ?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Steak Cook Off*

Team Outcast will be there.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Dang I would love to attend this event but have to work. Wish I would have known further ahead of time so to schedule time off. 1st time I've heard of this one and it sounds like fun! If there will be one next year please try and post at least a month in advance if possible. Sounds like a great cause :thumbsup:
Free beer, cooking contest, and helping folks out all at the same time. All I'd need is a day off and a designated driver :yes:
Winn Dixie has some great cuts for all kind of steak lovers :chef:


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

it's only the second year they've done it. Judging is ongoing for peoples choice---probably around 8pm wrapup. Judges choice is at @6 I think...so teams setup early after 12pm and prepare to have steaks ready for the crowds at 530. It was a ball last year, and I have to be in Phoenix this year...very bummed!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks Team Outcast!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

You looking for judges? I like mine still mooing. Free bump. Good luck


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

This week! Free Beer..Steak...Free Beer...Steak...Free Beer...Steak.


----------

